# يا رب اعطي كل شخص سؤل قلبه واشفي جميع المرضى



## حياة بالمسيح (18 أبريل 2021)

نسألك يا رب بإسم يسوع المسيح ان تعطي كل شخص عضو او زائر سؤل قلبه وبننتهر بإسم يسوع وبقوة دم صليبه وبسلطان لاهوته المحيي كل روح شيطاني محارب ساكن او هارب وحتى روح جميع الامراض بمغادرة جميع الاجساد المريضة وعدم العودة اليها وكل رؤيا كل سحر كل عمل شيطاني يبطل  تقطع كل المحاربات تبطل كل القيود بإسم يسوع  امين 
يا رب نسألك بإسم يسوع ان تعطي المنفذ لكل تجربة نمر بها كما وعدت وان تعطينا الصبر والاحتمال لكي تتمجد انت وحدك ويرجعن كل المجد اليك امين


----------



## خادم البتول (18 أبريل 2021)

آمين يا رب! 

نعم، هو وهو وحده اللي يقـدر يعطينا كل شيء ويحررنا من كل شيء ويرفعنا فوق كل شيء.. لأن هو وهو وحده اللي يعرف حقيقتنا وأعماقنا وكل تفاصيلنا، حتى اللي احنا نفسنا لا نعرفها ولا يمكن نعرفها! أشكرك على الصلاة الجميلة. :16_4_10:
​


----------

